# Best finish on silver



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am about to start detailing our Mercedes CLK convertible and i am looking for the best way to finish the car.

I intend to machine polish the wash, Clay, Machine polish with 3m Pads, Glaze with poor boys white diamond Then ----

Thats where im looking for something new, i also have a titan silver bmw and want something that is going to bring the silver fleck out in both cars and make them look that little bit more special. i currently have colly 476 and Autoglym HD wax both of which are great long lasting products but i am looking for something to give that little extra shine.

i also have used Megs #7 show glaze on silver before and although it did give a good gloss but no real definition of the silver

I have been told previously that Werkstat gives a good finish on silver although i haven't used it before


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

On the last bimmer I had (titanium silver) I used Colly 476, Dodo BA, SW BOS, a few other trial waxes and glazes and sealants. But for that extra bling effect, and I'm sorry to keep going on about it I've yet to find a match for Zaino AIO and Z2pro. It just adds that extra bling that your looking for. Saying that, people highly recommend the Werkstat gear:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fk1000p works well on silver as well as Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Best thing I ever used on my titan silver paint was Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic system, so easy to use & so very, very good :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

macmaw said:


> Best thing I ever used on my titan silver paint was Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic system, so easy to use & so very, very good :thumb:


+1 for that. I used this system on a silver Evo 9 and a space grey 5 series.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Check this thread out....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162965&page=3


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino to make the paint pop


----------



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

fk1000p all the way!


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

werkstat jett, just started using it after i had my car detailed, incredible stuff


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Silver C Class Coupe and after many trials have found Zaino products to simply rock. I wouldn't use anything else:thumb:


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax on silver is the business. Last for about twelve week or eight to ten washes, but really brings out the pop and flake.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

My silver car wears a coat of DJ Banana Armour ... but i have done my bonnet in the carlack system (which is similar to the werkstat system i think) both are very very good in gloss and bling


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Werkstat is fantastic on Silver. I did my silver Boxster in it last weekend and will put some pics up when I get the time.
The metallic paint just pops out.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

If the durability not big issue , P21s/R222 prewax and P21s Concoursx3 my favorite Carnuba combo on silver car . P21s wax bring very wet glassy look :thumb: after 3 coats you will feel the car made of molten silver  when you need add extra wet blingy look just spray some megs last touch it work very well over p21s wax :thumb:
Victoria Concours and Raceglaze55 another great options .





.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Deffo Zaino - and I am quite liking Optiseal at the moment (using this before I give the motor this years full polish and seal with Z2)


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Victoria Concours.

Or, left field, Rubbish Boys OE also looks stunning on silver.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Another vote here for the werkstatt acrylic kit. Saying that I'm away to try out a couple coats of dodo SN this summer on it after herding some good reports.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

fk1000p works for my silver civic


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies

It seems that both the werkstat and zaino seem to be highly recommended has i am right in thinking these are used rather than wax?

Also no one has said anything about poorboys white diamond after using black hole and seeing the results i assumed the lighter version would be just as good. 

The "Bling" is what i am really looking for


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you're looking for candy covered bling - I've had good flake pop from 1Z Glanz Wax - it's very solventy though, so spray it onto an MF then wipe it on the car.

T


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Stuart1441 said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> It seems that both the werkstat and zaino seem to be highly recommended has i am right in thinking these are used rather than wax?
> 
> ...


Ask and one shall appear :wave:

I love PB White Diamond. Applied on my silver Vectra followed by Dodo Juice Diamond White wax after a good machine polish gave bling for days! The flake really popped, and the finish outstanding. Not what you would call high end gear, but very worthy indeed. I will say though, as with all carnauba waxes, it dulled the shine a tad of the glaze alone. Still, very nice indeed, as shown below (please excuse the grey skies):


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

me too 
easy to use
great results
protection and durability :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Stuart1441 said:


> Also no one has said anything about poorboys white diamond after using black hole and seeing the results i assumed the lighter version would be just as good.
> 
> The "Bling" is what i am really looking for


Assuming poorboys white diamond works on the same principle as black diamond, then it's just a glaze with fillers, which still needs sealed in :thumb:


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

i used werkstat acrylic system yesterday on a friends Legacy, was very nice to use with exellent results , the clouds were above us when i took the pic plus i think the car will benifit from a polish tbh , here,s a wee pic










I found that this colour has very small amount of metalic in it too .You cant tell in the pic the final finish but its a limited edition GTB and we all love a pic 

Mike


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Chem guys XXX gives a good shine on silver, better than Megs #16 . IMHO of course. But so many variables.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Another vote for Werkstat from here, 

Damo


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: Werkstat Acrylic Kit

can i add a polishing step in when using the Werkstat Acrylic Kit?


----------

